# Looks like I have a well on my property.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We moved recently. There's a big heavy concrete slab over top of what looks to be a well. The former owner said he thinks it used to be an old trough where the horses were watered. I have to check it out, so I need something to help me get that concrete slab off. Maybe I can pry it off with shovels if I can get my son to help. Wish me luck, because I'm really hoping it's still good!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If it has standing water in it , it may be a cistern, it is used to store water after it is pumped, then it is gravity feed to its final destination, depending on terrain of course, it could be a shallow well, be careful, they can become contaminated very easily, a good find though....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck. Do your home work . Many places forced the capping of wells and used of them may be prohibited . If that may mean water is not very deep if it is a dug well. That opens options. You may also find a casing was capped. If so they often pour cement down the tube. Find out as much information as you cane before putting a lot of work into it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rstanek said:


> If it has standing water in it , it may be a cistern, it is used to store water after it is pumped, then it is gravity feed to its final destination, depending on terrain of course, it could be a shallow well, be careful, they can become contaminated very easily, a good find though....


Okay, thanks. Just checked the difference online...So a well taps into a supply of ground water. A cistern has to be filled, right? I'm hoping for a well. I think there's a good chance because there are streams that run on either side of the street here.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Good luck. Do your home work . Many places forced the capping of wells and used of them may be prohibited . If that may mean water is not very deep if it is a dug well. That opens options. You may also find a casing was capped. If so they often pour cement down the tube. Find out as much information as you cane before putting a lot of work into it.


I'm sure you're probably right that use has been prohibited. In an shtf situation that won't matter. Hopefully it's not cemented up. I kind of doubt it was because it's got that slab over it. Hope it's not, anyway. I'll let you know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm sure you're probably right that use has been prohibited. In an shtf situation that won't matter. Hopefully it's not cemented up. I kind of doubt it was because it's got that slab over it. Hope it's not, anyway. I'll let you know.


 Not hard to find out water tables in your area. If water is shallow in the area keep in mind a sand point can be done at low cost without anyone knowing about it.
As restanek mentioned it could also be a cistern. They were very common at one time.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Make sure to get the water tested before use. The well may have been capped because of contamination.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Make sure to get the water tested before use. The well may have been capped because of contamination.


 Yes, and even if water test ok you may need to do a sanitize treatment.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

most likely a old well that was superseded by your municipal water hook up - nothing new there ....

I'd try some exploring before moving that cap and disturbing that kettle of fish - try a small hole if you have a drill & masonry bit - drop a line down and see if it's a well or cistern - still intact or caved in - how deep a well .... you can go to a camera if you want an even better explore ....

that slab of concrete might be the best base you have for working a functioning well - run your electric out there for a pump housed right on top .... maybe a great garden watering source ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As mentioned, if it's well, they capped it for a reason. it could be contaminated or force capped by the state. Talk to some of the local well drillers, they usually have the skinny on the local area.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Could have found Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay thanks guys. I'll get a well drilling contractor to take a look.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I predict you will be buying new shovel handles.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Annie said:


> We moved recently. There's a big heavy concrete slab over top of what looks to be a well. The former owner said he thinks it used to be an old trough where the horses were watered. I have to check it out, so I need something to help me get that concrete slab off. M.


OK I read all the responses, my questions... before you talk to a well guy.

1. Why do you think it looks like a well.
2. Why would you cover over an old trough for watering horses... fill it in with dirt, and most horse troughs are above ground.
3. How big is it.

It could have been the floor for a shed, it could have been a basket ball court, it could be the concrete cover over a minute man missile silo.

HOW BIG is it?

*Rancher* (sorry to raise my voice)


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Regardless if it is a well or cistern, if it does turn out to be contanimated contact your local ag extension service. They can give you information on decontaminating you water source. In some cases it isn't very hard or expensive. I received info from Penn State just using bleach.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It could be all of the above, but it could also be a very good well and a good secondary source of water. Many around here have capped wells when "city water" became available. Worth checking out IMO, just make sure you make it safe if you uncover it , don't want nothing nor nobody falling into it. Best of luck, I wish I had a well on my property.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

******* said:


> Could have found Jimmy Hoffa.


Hoffa is buried in Maine...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Check with your states Well Registry to see if they have a record of a well on your property. It will be in your states Natural Resources Department or perhaps the Department of Health. They may not have anything yet they might have the date , depth, records of when tested, location. Your Local Health department also might have some info , they likely have test kits and can give you some general information about wells in your area. 

Wells in my area in general were only capped if it had gone dry. If it still had water even with a high Bac-t count they kept them for watering gardens, washing cars, watering livestock even if they had rural water brought in. 

Anther reason to cap a well besides dry is if it has gas or high sulfur content. Having a well that produces water is good and if you correctly capture the natural gas can be good 
but having a tap that you can set on fire is something you have to correct. My neighbor had his well house explode and we had to put a fire out that was burning above his well from the gas in order to make repairs. Several wells have piping to let gas bleed off . The other issue in a part of the county is water that has a very high sulfur smell it can be taken out but is a big expense with ongoing maintenance cost.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't open it!!!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Hoffa is buried in Maine...


had a sex change and just ran for president .....


----------

